# Belligerent Flower Horn



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone know much about flower horns? I am not sure if I have a male or female but it loves chasing my fire mouths around my 125lbs. Are males more aggressive then females? I've since added an oscar his size and doesn't mess with him, but the flower horn likes to go after the firemouths.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

www.flowerhornusa.com/

All the flowerhorn info you need! As far as what sex is more aggressive it really depends on the individual fish and the circumstances. I think they're both pretty mean in general!! :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

yes, males are more aggressive then females typically, but females are likely to kill all tankmates to.

just wait, it will kill the oscar like my Rose Queen did, they will be 100% one day, the next day the oscar will be lying on its side with no scales left.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

So it sounds like I need to get him out of the tank! And I got him/her for 10 bucks. Oh well...I don't want it to kill my other fish


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

After doing some research is my fish a Trimac or a flowerhorn? It was sold to me as a flowerhorn :-?


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Another Image...shows color a little better


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

If it was sold as a flowerhorn, it probably is, its very hard to find true Trimacs these days, especially if it was from a LFS. A true Trimac is a bit like gold.
And... it would be almost impossible to know for sure with a pic if a Trimac. It is more obvious that some are FH,s and the spangles and pink color on yours are indications of hybridization.
The only way to know true Trimac, is if it came from a "very" reputable source, and if they knew collection location or past history.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

jaybuc said:


> After doing some research is my fish a Trimac or a flowerhorn? It was sold to me as a flowerhorn :-?


its a flowerhorn


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Since Trimacs are harder to find and carry a larger price tag (than low grade FH at least) it is exceptionally unlikely someone would sell a Trimac labeled as a Flowerhorn...

Also, like most Cichlids males are typically more aggressive than females, but a female FH is still a FH, which are known for their high levels of aggression...


----------

